# goats eating horse's tail



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a friend who has 2 wethers and they are literally eating her horses tail off. Any one have any ideas what she might do. They are on minerals. She has them seperated right now but is afraid they will get out and eat the rest of the horses tail. It does not seem to be affecting the goats at all.


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I would definitely braid the rest of the horse's tail and put one of those nylon tail covers over it! Sorry, can't help as to why the goats are doing it...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

All my goats love to nibble on my hair just a goat thing I do believe. so yep she needs to cover the horses tail


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

It could be a protien thing...maybe...I know chickens eat feathers if they are low on protien...what is the protien in her feed?


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Not only will my goats nibble/pull on my hair, they will nibble & pull on the chickens tail feathers too! I think it's just a goatie thing to do.. maybe braid it and put some "yuck" on it, you know, that stuff they make & sell at pet stores to keep puppies from chewing on things.. ? You never know, it just might work!


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrinYep when my Alpine was in labor she would walk over and yank out the roosters feathers when she got a contraction....then spit them out...I think she wanted something to have as much pain as she was having...plus these roosters drive her crazy sometimes...if they make her mad seh will still do it... :biggrin


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah, we have daughters who didnt USED to have bangs that now do thanks to goats chewing their hair off in front...


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

It's a bad habit! Especially if the horse allows it...and most gentle one's will. Most of my horses LOVE to have their tailbones scratched.
Colts will chew their mother's tails completely down to a broom tail. It's nothing lacking...just a chew toy to mouth. If she wants any tail left on that horse she better either spray something bitter or braid and wrap. Especially before fly season! 

If we get a colt chewing tail hairs...I've used crib stop on the tail hairs (not the bone). That generally leaves momma something to swat flys with and a couple of applications stops that habit.
Kaye


----------

